# [Korean NR] 6.68 3x3 Single - SeungBeom Cho



## stevecho816 (Sep 7, 2014)

[youtubehd]watch?v=YN2-2GieQZ0&list=UUcLgfOJUl8Cj2Hb_mCakUqA[/youtubehd]

Finally sub 7 club! Full step too 

Done at Wiscube 2014


----------



## uyneb2000 (Sep 7, 2014)

Jesus, that F2L was insane! GJ!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 7, 2014)

Very impressive! Your tps is mad!


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 7, 2014)

yeaaah buddy, Korean/Illinoisian cubers for lyfe


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh my garsh the f2l was amazing. Terrible LL cases. Easily a five if you got a u perm or a perm or something :/


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 7, 2014)

Very nice solve!


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 7, 2014)

that F2L was seriously like low 3 seconds. crazy.


----------



## kcl (Sep 8, 2014)

f2l wat


----------



## FailCuber (Sep 8, 2014)

That F2L.......


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 8, 2014)

Scramble and reconstruction please. That must have been the luckiest F2L ever. All I saw were 3 move pairs


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 8, 2014)

U2 L2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B' L R2 D' F L2 B L' F R D2

z2 F R D' R'
y U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
y U' R U R'
L U' L'
R' U2 R
U2 R U R' U R U' R U' R' F R F'
U F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

It was basically like this^


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 8, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> U2 L2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B' L R2 D' F L2 B L' F R D2
> 
> z2 F R D' R'
> y U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
> ...



 three three move pairs


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Holy cow...


----------



## kcl (Sep 8, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> Scramble and reconstruction please. That must have been the luckiest F2L ever. All I saw were 3 move pairs



U2 L2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B' L R2 D' F L2 B L' F R D2

Working on homework can't reconstruct right now.

edit: ninja'd

double edit: 7.18 tps notbad


----------



## uyneb2000 (Sep 8, 2014)

This F2L would have gotten an easy ELL case.

z2 F R D' R'
y U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
y U' R U R'
U R' U R
L U2 L'


----------

